# What size transfers do I need for a kid or adult tee?



## BrookeAnn (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm just wondering what size iron on transfers are for kids and which size are for adults. Could someone give me dimensions please?


I noticed on the Pro World site that the Diva rhinestone transfer is 7'' X 10''. This seems like it would be for an adult, but I would like it for a kids tee. Am I correct that this is for an adult?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We usually don't go larger than 9 inches across by 10 or 11 inches high for kids tees. A 7X10 will fit nicely on a kids tee; depending on the design, of course.


----------

